# Solved: Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 to TV



## topazbest

I've seen this done before, but cant figure it out. I have a SAMSUNG GALAXY TAB 3, I want to display what I see on the Galaxy on my Samsung TV. For example cruise the net on TAB, but it also displays on TV. Can this be done wirelessly? Any links or procedure I could do this with.


----------



## plodr

See if a Miracast dongle or a chromcast dongle works with your tablet.
https://support.google.com/nexus/answer/2865484?hl=en


----------



## topazbest

Let me take a look at these...I have a ROKU on my TV...but not a chrome or miracast. Thanks for dropping by.


----------



## topazbest

To use Miracast, you need a device running Android 4.4 or higher. To use Chromecast, you need a device running Android 4.4.2 or higher.

I have a GALAXY TAB 3...it runs andoid 4.1.2

Looks like those two will not work on the TAB 3. Let me know if you find some other approach.


----------



## Spandexer

Hi Topaz,

I've done this with my Samsung Plasma TV and Samsung Galaxy S3 cellphone. 
It's called "Screen Mirroring" and the option shows up at the top of my cellphone menu at the end next to Hands-Free mode. 

What exact model of Samsung TV are you trying to do this with?


----------



## topazbest

I have a GALAXY TABLET 3 ....my Samsung TV is SERES 5/550 MODEL LN32A550P3F, it has HDMI and I have a ROKU box running on this TV. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Spandexer

Hi Topaz,

Going through your model's manual I wasn't able to find anything regarding screen mirroring or any of the Samsung Smart View options. I assumed the screen mirroring option has been available natively on Samsung TV's for sometime now, but apparently not. From what I've been able to find the option began on 2013 model Samsung TV's. Here is the link:
http://www.flatpanelshd.com/article.php?subaction=showfull&id=1363940545

However, there is something called a Samsung WiFi All-Share Cast Hub that will allow non-Smart View TV's to connect to wireless devices like your Galaxy Tab. Amazon has the hub for $60:
http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-All-Share-Wireless-Display-Adapter/dp/B0089VO7MY
Check out the product description and see if this is what you were looking for. (also check out the questions and answers section of the ad) 
The reviews look promising and according to this list your Galaxy Tab 4.1.2 should work with Mirroring:
http://www.samsung.com/us/support/faq/FAQ00057799/76183/UN60F6300AFXZA
Or you could always upgrade to a newer Samsung TV? 
Hope I was helpful.


----------



## topazbest

WOW....great info...now to march thru the links. Really appreciate all the work on this...you would think it would be a simple fix.....just hit a button and display the Tablet on the TV....and both being SAMSUNG products, you would think it would be easy!1 NOT.................appreciate the help....will report back!!!!!!


----------



## Triple6

As an aside many Note 3's can be updated to 4.4 using the regular update method or Kies.

OTA: http://www.samsung.com/us/support/faq/FAQ00059460/84647/SM-N900AZWEATT
Also applies to Sprint or other carriers.

Kies: http://www.samsung.com/us/kies/

Roku also apparently supports, or will support, screen casting: http://liliputing.com/2014/10/roku-...ng-casting-android-windows-windows-phone.html


----------



## topazbest

Fantastic....I have a ROKU box and love it!!!! This is my first choice on the mirror project. I'll head over to the ROKU site and get started!!! Tip of the hat to ya!!!!


----------



## topazbest

Found a program called SAMSUNG LINK.....it lets me access my computer with my Tab 3, play videos, etc. Pretty close to what I need. I cannot find my Samsung TV on the list of devices...I think that is going to be the main problem...this is an older Samsung Flat screen and NOT a SmartTV Technology. I then discovered a cable that plugs into the Samsung Tab that connects thru HDMI directly to this TV and allows what I trying to do ( use tab on internet and display on TV). This might be my only option if the cable connect works....I send some Email to ROKU about that route..but no answer. Thanks again.


----------

